# Oncidium Sharry Baby questions



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would love to have an Onc. Sharry Baby. I have a few questions though. Would it do well under T5 lights? If not, what about outdoors in summer and windowsill or lights in winter? How tall does the plant and how tall does the spike get? Are there any clones/varieties that have a stronger/better fragrance? Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2012)

Sharry Baby should do fine under T5 lights. Outdoors in Summer should be fine in dappled sunlight. If I remember right, the plant foliage will be about a foot tall. The inflorescence will get to be 2' or more tall. I've seen about 3 different Sharry Babies, and they all smell the same to me.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

I've never grown an oncidium before. Does Onc. Sharry Baby like cool, intermediate, or warm temperatures? I would asume grow it like a cattleya; keep it drier, give it more light, courser mix, ect. Anything else I need to know?


----------



## bullsie (Oct 28, 2012)

I have two Sharry Babys and they do good with Catt culture, except I think mine needed more watering through the winter months than most of my Catts. I moved them to s/h culture and am happier and they are too! But I just have windowsill area and they grow very well. I don't think they get so much tall as they can really sprawl out and put on a pretty long inflorescence. But they are worth making the room for!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 28, 2012)

Sharry Baby is quite easy to grow & flower IMHO. It will probably do just fine in any temps (except super cool) and tolerates over and under watering pretty well (can you tell I've put mine through the ringer!?)
I was finding it way to big for growing in the house -its not HUGE, but its big enough its awkward -especially when it gets a long droopy spike. Now, this was a large mature plant w/ many pseudobulbs. I have since given it to my MIL who grows it in a large deep windowsill.

Have you considered growing Oncidium Twinkle? Very floriferous, sweet fragrance, and awesome compact habit -grows like a weed too!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullsie (Oct 28, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Have you considered growing Oncidium Twinkle? Very floriferous, sweet fragrance, and awesome compact habit -grows like a weed too!!



Excellent suggestion! That is a beauty too.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 28, 2012)

I debated between Oncidium Twinkle and Oncidium Sharry Baby and decide I'd go with an Onc. Sharry Baby. Besides, I don't really have a big plant with big spikes besides Paph. sanderianum, I have mostly noid mini phals and unifloral paphs.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 28, 2012)

...You'll just have to get a Twinkle in the future 
I'm sure you'll do well with the Sharry Baby 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------

